# Help identified colors



## Subway (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a male homer that is gray with dark bars but on the bars have brown over top like a tortoise she'll color and the gray has a dusting of brown as well. The other is a female that is an ashy creamy color with light red bars. If those two breed will it be predominantly red considering the fact that the blue bar has brown overlapping
The blue bar is on the far left the red bar is in the middle on the right it's the smallest one with the feathers off his head


----------

